# Barn find Stang



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

My first attempt at a ragged out, rust bucket Stang...


----------



## roadrunner012 (Jul 27, 2012)

*MAN Steve...that's very,very GOOD!:thumbsup::thumbsup: Body looks realistic,:thumbsup: and that flat tire is SUPER!:thumbsup::thumbsup: I would only suggest a bit of dirt & a bit of corrosion in the engine compartment for that extra realistic touch! *:wave:


----------



## roadrunner012 (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## roadrunner012 (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## john65 (Aug 4, 2013)

nice work & pics.


----------



## devilduck (Sep 19, 2015)

wow very nice looks real good job


----------

